# FOR SALE SIDEKICK 3 AT $180USD



## eline213 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, being a spammer shows that I have the brain capacity of a pea.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bye bye D*ckhead.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2007)

Poof, he's gone..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

if he says he's based in the UK why has he put all his prices in $, would it not make more sence to atleast put them in £ and $........


----------

